# Section  R403.1.6,  2006  IRC



## globe trekker (Apr 17, 2013)

Greetings to all!

Is there a standard, or code section to reference when considering the "required" 1/2"

anchor bolts listed in Section R403.1.6, 2006 IRC (i.e. - shear values, pull out

capacities, other technical info., etc.). Possibly an ASTM, or ANSI, or ACI-318

standard?

Rather than telling someone that a 1/2" diameter anchor bolt is required, is there a

specific standard that I can refer to for technical guidance?

Thanks ya`ll!  

.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you referenced ASCE 7?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 17, 2013)

ACI 318-08

http://www.steeltools.org/HigherLogic/System/DownloadDocument.ashx?DocumentKey=ec7e5d8a-f2c6-466c-9904-509fc7fa9c4e&DocUrl=https%3a%2f%2fhigherlogicdownload.s3.amazonaws.com%2fSTEELTOOLS%2fANCHORBOLT%2528318-08%25291.xls%3fAWSAccessKeyId%3dAKIAJH5D4I4FWRALBOUA%26Expires%3d1366230360%26Signature%3dHIVYk1Dxa%252BOfziEECj0oG4IxAqc%253D


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 17, 2013)

Did a quick search for information on such:   ICC AC399

Francis


----------



## Mark K (Apr 17, 2013)

I will suggest that the IRC has not addressed this issue and thus the building official is not able to require something not in the code.  We need to realize that the IRC in its effort to make something easier to use has lost much of the rigor that exists in the IBC.

I do not see how you can get to ACI 318 if the applicant is staying within the normal provisions of hte IRC.

ICC AC are not a part of the code and thus cannot be enforced unless the applicant whishes to deviate from the code.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 17, 2013)

Mark K said:
			
		

> I do not see how you can get to ACI 318 if the applicant is staying within the normal provisions of hte IRC.
> 
> ICC AC are not a part of the code and thus cannot be enforced unless the applicant whishes to deviate from the code.


IRC CHAPTER 44

REFERENCED STANDARDS

ACI  318-08 Building Code Requirements for Structural Concrete ..................... R301.2.2.2.4, R301.2.2.3.4, R402.2, R404.1.2,

Table 404.1.2(5), Table R404.1.2(6), Table R404.1.2(7),

Table R404.1.2(8), Table R404.1.2(9), R404.1.2.1,

R404.1.2.3, R404.1.2.4, R404.1.4.2, R404.6.1, R611.1, R611.1.1,

R611.1.2, R611.2, R611.5.1, R611.8.2, R611.9.2, R611.9.3


----------



## Mark K (Apr 17, 2013)

The fact that a standard is referenced in the IRC does not mean you can require compliance in all cases.  You need to look at where that standard is referenced and what it says about the standard.  Reference R104.4 where it talks about the prescribed extent of the reference standard.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 17, 2013)

I have to agree with Mark K on this one. None of the references to ACI 318 are specific to the anchor bolts required by R403.1.6


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all for your input!

..and a compliant answer to the inquiring applicants is?

"Sorry, not addressed in the IRC! You will need to hire a structural engineer to prescribe

something."

As far as the IRC is concerned, any type of 1/2" diameter bolt is compliant?

Also, "Papio Bldg. Dept.", ..good to see you back in The Game!   

.

.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Apr 17, 2013)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> As far as the IRC is concerned, any type of 1/2" diameter bolt is compliant?


What say you?

Francis


----------



## Mark K (Apr 17, 2013)

If the homeowner is asking the question  you can state that the IRC is silent on this issue but the IBC would accept anchor bolts that complied with ASTM A307, ASTM A36, or ASTM F1554.


----------

